#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Which song always makes you emotional?

## Bhavya

Based on the latest study, whether music does or does not make you emotional discloses something about your fundamental personality, and the specific shade of emotion transfixing you as you feel upset is different for different personality types. Can you guys tell me which song always makes you emotional?

----------


## subasan

My two favourite musicians. They both are very humble and funny in their own ways. Hearing their voices bring solace in my mind. 

Rockstar - A.R.Rahman 

This album plays a major role in my life. When I'm sad, happy or excited, I'll always hear this album. These songs will make me cry, help me heal and made me overcome my past. All ARR sufi songs has sole in it and has deeper understandings on life. 

Chris Martin - Coldplay

Ghost stories, this is an another album which brings smile in my face wherever or wherever I hear it. His voice is so natural and soothing. It makes you forget everything and it feels like you're lying in the bed made of clouds hearing sea waves as lullaby and I'm not even exaggerating a bit.

----------


## Bhavya

> All ARR sufi songs has sole in it and has deeper understandings on life.


I also use to hear ARR Sufi songs they are very soothing and soulful.ARR is my favourite music director

----------


## subasan

> I also use to here ARR sufi songs they are very soothing and soulful.ARR is my favourite music director


You should work on your auto correct big time :P He is my favourite Indian musician too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bhavya

,


> You should work on your auto correct big time :P He is my favourite Indian musician too


Yeah, I should, But I think I already have my manual auto corrector, Thanks for your help  :Wink:

----------

